# Chewbacca Defense Debate Thread



## Eloi (Jan 2, 2011)

Use the Chewbacca Defense to debate against an argument from the above poster, than give a sensible argument for the below poster to give such a defense against. If you aren't aware what a Chewbacca Defense is, this will be helpful: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ChewbaccaDefense

First argument to counter: cars driving in the streets is not safe for pedestrians, rebuttal?


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sir or madam, you have less posts than I do, so I must have more experience. obviously, pedestrians are perfectly safe playing in traffic.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jan 17, 2011)

Wolf never provided a topic, so I'll continue off of Eloi's.

So what if they're all chickens?  Therefore this situation is the answer to why the chicken crossed the road.  They're SUICIDAL.  They're killing themselves so we don't have to.  Confused? I'll make it simple: More posts, more experience, and an experienced man is always popular.

Argument: Smoking can't be good for the lungs, right?


----------



## Eloi (Jan 17, 2011)

It is good for the lungs, because all of the bad things come from the black smoke. And what is the black smoke? In Lost, I theorize they are epileptic trees. Therefore, Lost proves me right.

Knives aren't good things to put into child toys, right?


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 17, 2011)

But we must teach children that eating with a knife and fork is proper manners! And do you know who else has proper manners? Professor Layton. And he could kick your ass any day. Therefore, we are gonna make some kick-ass kids.

*Alcoholism can't possibly be good for you, right?*


----------



## Mai (Jan 17, 2011)

But haven't you heard? Alcohol makes you happy, if you drink it. Happiness is good for you. Happy people live longer, like dogs. ALSO, I have more posts than all of you. Haha.

If you an alcoholic, alcohol makes you happy. Happiness is good. Dogs are happy. Dogs make people happy. Alcoholism is like dogs and *everyone loves dogs.* Being against alcoholism is like being against puppies. AND I have more posts than all of you.

McDonald's is unhealthy due to all of its foods being high-calorie, low in vitamins, fried, or low quality.


----------



## Eloi (Jan 17, 2011)

But McDonald's is AMERICAN! And AMERICA is the place for businesses to GROW! And if we prohibit the growth of AMERICA we prohibit the growth of FREEDOM! Let FREEDOM ring!

Richard Nixon: good president of the USA or best president of the USA?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jan 17, 2011)

Nixon sounds and looks like Nikon, which is an good camera.  Good camera, good president, but only if Nixon uses Nikon. 

Subway is the healthiest fast-food chain around.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, they have all of that mayo and other stuff that's bad for you. Furthermore, they sell soda. Burger King is healthier, because Burger King sells lemonade. and, I have more than twice as many posts than you. Post equal experience, and experience is how long you've been at something. Therfore, I've been here longer, so I know better.

Lady Gaga is the worst sound to ever enter human ears.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 18, 2011)

But you probably like popular music, which means you don't really know anything about music, so therefore you must be wrong and Lady Gaga is a good singer.

Polygamy: Should it be legalised?


----------



## Eloi (Jan 18, 2011)

As surely as I have a Polygon in my party it should.

Drinking and driving should be stopped, yes?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jan 18, 2011)

Of course not.  Drivers are thirsty, and parched drivers make for irritated drivers.  We must keep our throats moist!

Justin Bieber needs to go through puberty.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 19, 2011)

Justin Bieber lives in America! And in America, the land of the _free_, if I may be frank, people do not need to do anything they don't want to. Everyone's just being brainwashed so that they have to - you don't actually _have _to, that's just what _they _want you to think.

I'm of the opinion that there should be fairer, more consistent punishments to crime. Any dissent?


----------



## Eloi (Jan 19, 2011)

Crime creams crepes creepily. And, added alliterative appeal assuaged any arguments. 

Corrupted corporations: catchable?


----------



## Mai (Jan 20, 2011)

No. The corrupted corporations corrupt the companies who are trying to prosecute them and they commit crime. There needs more C.

Getting paid for working hard=good?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 20, 2011)

My name has more letters, therefore I had to work harder to not only come up with it, but with spelling it. Do I get paid more? nope.

so, I heard you like mudkips. *is shot, repeatedly*


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

Mudkips are a cross between a guppy, a shark, a water hose, an arctic lemming, and Darth Vader! I _haaaate_ them! Besides, I get rule of juniority and thus get the last say in this matter. >_>

I believe that the world is fundamentally dangerous and that trust should be a rare commodity.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 20, 2011)

What?! I'll _Kill_ you. So I win. :I

I prefer the color orange to fuchsia.


----------



## Mai (Jan 21, 2011)

Fuchsia city! Koga will ninja death kill _you!_ Besides, nothing rhymes with orange. That's stupid.

You guys make no sense.


----------



## Eloi (Jan 21, 2011)

We make dollars and cents, chap.

Cluttered homes need cleaning, right?


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 21, 2011)

You have a _Pikachu_ in your signature? You're posting on the _Cave of Dragonflies_? Your username _has only. Four. Characters?!_ You mentioned cleaning somewhere?! You have 302 posts at the time?! You joined on _January. Fourteenth?!_ My word, get the doomsday predictors! They'll be able to make something out of this!

Doomsday predictors don't usually make any sense, right?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, I make _total_ sens all of the time! And by the way, a zebra with one eye, and a pirate will kill you in your sleep on February 30th.

Video games are fun, right?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, Video Games ARE fun! Yet, it doesn't remove from the fact that collecting coins is long and hard, not to mention taxing! Which is why Card Collectors get so hardcore, especially when it comes to Yu-Gi-Oh! Cards and certain members of the Banned List, along with a couple of the Limited lot! Therefore, you should never get on the wrong side of Poker Players when they're on a roll, especially when they're playing the best Crabs game of their lives! 

Bonjela, while they are good at making mouth ulcer creams, seem to have that market to themselves!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I don't see YOU doing anything about it. :I

You must agree that bacon is in fact, bacon, yes?


----------



## Steel Scyther (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm covered in metal, so I can do whatever I want. And I want this thread to live up to its purpose, and because of the relevant websites listed at the start of the thread, I'm given the authority to agree with whatever I want, since I'm covered in metal. So I don't have to agree.

I have a signature.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 20, 2011)

NO! NO YOU'RE WRONG! I'M RIGHT AND YOU'RE WRONG! IF YOU WERE RIGHT YOU'D BE MORE ENTHUSIASTIC BUT YOU'RE NOT, YOU'RE WRONG! WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG!

I don't need any therapy, right?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 20, 2011)

While therapy would be good, seing a dentist and getting my teeth sorted along with permanently ridding my mouth of these accursed mouth ulcers would be awesome! While I don't know how my opponent managed to destroy my Sky God Osiris with Hammer Shot, it still didn't stop me being annoyed by this or Inu being equally confused at this event!

The Sky God Osiris, being an Egyptian God card shouldn't have even been effected by Hammer Shot!?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 21, 2011)

On the contrary, being a sky god makes one susceptible to aerial attacks, especially the use of projectile hammers. Ever heard the saying "kill two birds with one stone?" Does that make me right? Yes, yes it does.

Switching to GEICO will save you 15 percent or more on car insurance, yes?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2011)

No, because I say so and since my name has more characters than yours so that means that I'm better than you so YOU'RE WRONG.
Wendy's is awful.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

Wendy's don't bother my dad so therefore they're not as irritating to him as McDonalds, therefore even if you made Jeremy Clarkson the face of Wendy's he probably wouldn't feel any differently about them! That said even though Jeremy Clarkson's the one reason he doesn't watch Top Gear, the fact he's from Doncaster kinda made him cringe!

Call of Duty is the most overrated FPS title EVER!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 22, 2011)

But it's a popular FPS, and if it's popular, it has to be good since many people are playing it? Since everyone's playing it, it can't be bad, because if it's not that good, everyone would keep away!

Tvtropes is incredibly addictive.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

On the contrary. I'm so *not* addicted to TvTropes, I'm considering deleting it from the internet entirely.

I do hope you understand that a day has 24 hours in it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 24, 2011)

But the day only has 24 hours in it in relative terms! Since one year is in actual fact 365 1/4 days long (thus explaining why you get an extra day every 4 years), that must therefore mean that there isn't exactly 24 hours in a day! Unlike the planet Reach which has 27 hours in a day, along with 380 days in each year, which if you're used to Earth's timing, then it can really screw with your body clock!

Saiyans are the best warriors in the universe!


----------



## shiny jiggly (Mar 6, 2011)

The hot sauce in my macaroni ruined the flavor of the cheese and the Saiyans did nothing to help me. What kind of warrior doesn't help out with culinary mishaps? NONE! Also, I'm wearing two shirts right now.

Flossing your teeth is supposed to be good for your health.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Mar 7, 2011)

Flossing your teeth is like cutting your skin.  Teeth are not emo, and that is a fact.  Plus, I can't with braces, and if it were good for your health, I'd be able to floss with braces.

What is Justin Beiber's gender?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2011)

jcgwglbj1H86sag4ofk4sytu means that JB is both.
Dragons are teh bombz, amirite?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 14, 2011)

But dragons can't explode, or at least most can't. Bombs can. Therefore, dragons are not, literally, teh bombz.

Fruit and vegetables are good for you.


----------



## Mai (Mar 18, 2011)

But you are what you eat, and if you're a vegetable it's just a nice way of saying you're in a coma!!! Obviously cannibalism is the best option.

Nobody can prove or disprove another person's opinion, right?


----------

